# wet spot on ceiling in kitchen



## niqueandtravon (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a little wet spot on the ceiling in the kitchen, it is right underneath the upstairs bathroom. We don't use that bathroom, and we only run the upstairs heater at night. Could it be a plumbing issue?


----------



## JoeD (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes. Water has to come from somewhere. Plumbing or roof leak is most common causes.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2010)

JoeD said:


> Yes. Water has to come from somewhere. Plumbing or roof leak is most common causes.



Joe's spot on. It has to come from somewhere. Most likely source is the plumbing vent that extends through the roof. They are usually a plastic/rubber flashing and will crack over time. Did you notice this after a rain? If so, caulk around the area where the rubber gasket seals to the vent pipe with a rubber based caulk. DO NOT USE SILICONE CAULK FOR THIS.

If this isn't the source of the leak look for water around plumbing fixtures supply lines, toilets, sinks, tub, any place that has a water source available may be the leak source.

Try this as a start to find the problem.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 12, 2011)

The first place I would look is where the vent goes through the roof. The rubber seals fail all the time. Never use caulking because it's just going to fail again. Replace the whole boot or better yet if you can find some place that sells them they make a super simple rubber rain cap that just slids over the pipe and reseals it. There about $3.00. But first you need to check what size it is. They come in 4 differant sizes.
http://www.creativecomposite.com/testimonials.html
A company called Oatly also makes them but there smaller.


----------



## DrHicks (Jan 14, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Joe's spot on. It has to come from somewhere. Most likely source is the plumbing vent that extends through the roof. They are usually a plastic/rubber flashing and will crack over time.



That's exactly what I'm thinking.


----------



## eokhuijzen (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, it is the plumbing.  If it was the roof you would notice wet spots upstairs in the bathroom.  Follow Joe caption's advice.  If you do not fix this soon it can become a HUGE problem.  When it is fixed, scrape any paint or water spot peelings off the kitchen ceiling, prime with KILLS so the water spot dosent show and repaint that spot of the ceiling if you can match the paint.  Other wise when you go to sell...if you do...this is a huge turn off and can scare buyers that there still may be a problem.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 20, 2011)

Agree with eokhuijzen... Check your plumbing as well as your roof just to make sure.


----------

